# LEPA Aqua Changer 240



## Smilidon1 (16. November 2015)

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte gern auf Wasserkühlung umsteigen und euch um Rat bitten.

Aktuell nutze ich einen Cooler Master Hyper EVO 212 .... mit diesem erreiche ich beim spielen ca. 70 Grad ....

Nun wollte ich mir eventuell eine Wasserkühlung für meine CPU einbauen.

Hatt jemand mit so etwas, abgesehen von den Lüftern natürlich schon erfahrung gemacht ?

LEPA AquaChanger 240 Komplett-WasserkÃ¼hlung

Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Grüße


----------



## XyZaaH (16. November 2015)

Lass die Kompaktwasserkühlungen. 70 Grad ist voll in Ordnung. Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.


----------



## Zankro (17. November 2015)

PCGH Hat diese AIO doch vorgestellt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RioBz4uzH2w


----------



## XyZaaH (17. November 2015)

Ja, das macht AiOs auch nicht besser.


----------



## DrSin (17. November 2015)

@XyZaaH ich will dich nicht kritisieren oder dir zu Nahe treten, aber moderne AiO's wie die genante Lepa oder noch besser, die Corsair H110i stehen einem guten LuKü in keinen belangen nach, sind sogar teilweise in der Kühlleistung besser als dein genutzter NH-D14, ganz zu schweigen davon, wenn man andere Lüfter verbaut.
Letzten Endes ist es Geschmackssache, ob man eine AiO nimmt oder einen guten LuKü.

Edit: natürlich sollte man beachten das man für einen Leistungstechnisch ähnlich aufgestellte LuKü weniger bezahlt.


----------



## Smilidon1 (17. November 2015)

Also ich habe mir nun die Enermax Liqmax II 240 bestellt, die hat sehr sehr gut abgeschnitten, mal schauen ob die was taugt, aussehen tut sie schon mal wesentlich besser, als so ein klobiger lüfter 

Aber noch was anderes, wie baue ich die WaKü am besten ein ? 

Kühlkörper oben und die lüfter von unten aus dem gehäuse blasen lassen, oder eher die Luft anziehen , srich die Lüfter oben montieren und die Luft aus dem Gehäuse saugen ?


----------



## XyZaaH (17. November 2015)

Nix passiert, zu nahe treten ist bei mir kein Problem  sagen wir es so, AiO Kühlungen haben noch die verbaute pumpe, die zusätzlich Lärm macht (machen kann, hängt vom Modell und vom Exemplar ab), außerdem sind diese mit den Standard Lüftern meistens sehr laut, (spreche aus Erfahrung), und mit nachrüstlüftern sind diese deutlich zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. November 2015)

Smilidon1 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir nun die Enermax Liqmax II 240 bestellt, die hat sehr sehr gut abgeschnitten, mal schauen ob die was taugt, aussehen tut sie schon mal wesentlich besser, als so ein klobiger lüfter



Würd ich zurückschicken und diese Arctic Cooling nehmen: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kostet weniger und die Lüfter sind besser


----------



## Smilidon1 (18. November 2015)

Lüfter habe ich hier noch zig liegen. Bin zufrieden bis heute, Idle unter 30 Grad. Last wir heute Abend noch getestet. 

Pumpe ist nicht hörbar bei mir, angeschlossen direkt über Netzteil.


----------



## Smilidon1 (6. Juli 2016)

So, nach ein paar Monaten Test's bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Enermax System, gute Kühlleistung, Pumpe ist so gut wie nicht zu hören (PC steht zudem auf Ohrhöhe)  ... kann diese für den Preis gut empfehlen, obwohl ich das nächste mal für die CPU einen Single Radiator wählen würde, da der doppelte fast übertrieben ist


----------

